# Computer turns on, LEDs light up, fan runs ... but nothing else!



## vemnox (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello tech guru's. I'm at a loss of what to do so I'm turning to your wisdom.
Last night my PC was fine. No worries about anything. Today, I try to power on the PC ... the LED's light up on the power button, CD drive, etc. The CPU fan turns on but just continues to run. Normally it beeps then the CPU fan quiets and the display comes on the monitor. This time, as I mentioned, the fan simply runs and runs and nothing comes on the screen. I can only guess I have a fubared motherboard or CPU but before I go drop $200+ at CompUSA to have them look at it, I wanted to run it by you guys.

Motherboard: Socket 939
CPU: AMD Athlon X2 4200+
RAM: 3gig PC3200
Video: On-board video
Sound: SoundBlaster X-Fi XtremeGamer
OS: Windows Vista 64 Ultimate

Thanks so much for your insight, guys!


----------



## Tiaan6366 (Nov 3, 2007)

Well considering I just had a very similar problem....
-Check for POST errors (unplug everything but ram and CPU and take out ram and boot, repeat with VGA etc. see if you get the correct beep codes or sound file )
If you pull out a component you _want_ an error for that component
- If you dont get an error for that component check with the mobo manufacturer and tell them your observations. They should be able to tell you what component they suspect is bad.
- Swap the ram around 1 stick at a time in each primary of your paired slots and also can put dual sticks in on opposite slots
- Swap in a PSU (if you have an extra) and see if it that is the problem

I have to say though given that I've just had this problem with near identical symptoms and had it before with similar symptoms I'd check your ram.

Also for a neat Flow-Chart on diagnostic procedures check out this link
http://www.fonerbooks.com/poster.pdf


----------



## Biserall (Sep 1, 2009)

Tiaan6366 said:


> Well considering I just had a very similar problem....
> -Check for POST errors (unplug everything but ram and CPU and take out ram and boot, repeat with VGA etc. see if you get the correct beep codes or sound file )
> If you pull out a component you _want_ an error for that component
> - If you dont get an error for that component check with the mobo manufacturer and tell them your observations. They should be able to tell you what component they suspect is bad.
> ...


:smile
that's what I was looking for.
thanks a lot!!!


----------

